# Charging system



## Ranger#1 (Jan 2, 2021)

Is a John Deere model 50 a positive or negative ground charging system


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/0/3/35-john-deere-50.html
Seems to be positive! Unless it's been tampered with. Does it have two 6 volt batteries?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

Ditto all JD tractors with 2 cyl engine from factory were positive ground except tractors with electric start diesel engines


----------

